

Easy HTTPS Unikernels with mirage-seal - amirmc
https://mirage.io/blog/mirage-seal

======
amirmc
Making it straightforward and easy to build/deploy secure unikernels is an
important step forward. It's pretty neat that we've been able to do this using
our OCaml libs throughout (we previously had instructions that used OpenSSL as
part of the certificate signing).

------
amirmc
As an aside, you can also see how the self-hosted site is doing via
[https://mirage.io/stats/gc](https://mirage.io/stats/gc) :)

------
hannesm
this is impressive, and you can even first compile the unikernel as unix
binary and run the webserver standalone, before deploying your virtual machine
to your hosting provider!

------
csense
I was rather impressed that someone managed to implement HTTPS on a Zilog Z80.
Was less impressed when I learned this MirageOS was merely an x86 OS which
apparently stole, er, happens to have the same name as [1].

[1]
[http://www.ticalc.org/archives/files/fileinfo/139/13949.html](http://www.ticalc.org/archives/files/fileinfo/139/13949.html)

